
24M would lose insurance under the G.O.P. health bill within a decade - jackcarter
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/13/us/politics/affordable-care-act-health-congressional-budget-office.html?action=Click&contentCollection=BreakingNews&contentID=65023125&pgtype=Homepage&_r=0
======
sp332
This includes people who decide not to have coverage because they figure they
don't need it. Even with the "surcharge", if you can go 4 months without using
insurance, it's cheaper to drop it and then only pay for it when you need it.
I would guess that saves those individuals a lot of money, even if it raises
rates for people who use their insurance on a more regular basis.

I guess what I'd like to see from the report is a breakdown along economic
lines. Is it that healthy, relatively well-off people are dropping it to save
money? Or is it mostly poor people who can't make the increased payments?

~~~
maxerickson
A huge chunk is the repeal of Medicaid expansion.

~~~
sp332
I haven't done too much research on that part of it, but states like Kansas
that declined the current Medicaid expansion don't look like they did very
well. What's the rationale for not doing it?

~~~
maxerickson
Basically the belief that government shouldn't be funding health care.

The current bill is pretty much a huge tax cut based on that idea.

